# Question about olive oil



## discusscookingnewbie (Jul 24, 2022)

Is it safe and edible to put raw olive oil or uncooked olive oil onto food? If so witch form of olive oil is healthier? I use to go to this restaurant in the local mall near me a couple of times and the food I ordered came with bread as well as olive oil that I would dip the bread in, if i remember right the waiter used raw olive oil straight from the bottle so then that would of been raw i suppose.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2022)

If I wanted bread with olive oil for dipping, I would expect it to come straight from the bottle. The same is true for a salad dressing. You would only cook olive oil to cook another food item in it, such as frying a piece of meat, fish or poultry.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2022)

I use raw olive oil for dipping bread, in vinaigrette, as a finishing touch to some meals, as an ingredient in other food that won't be cooked, like hummus. I have never heard that this could be a problem.

Extra Virgin Olive Oil is the healthiest one as far as I know.


----------



## Marlingardener (Jul 24, 2022)

I keep two kinds of olive oil on hand--extra virgin and regular. I use the regular to saute or use in other cooked dishes. The extra virgin Is for drizzling over a finished dish or to use as a dipping oil. Bread dipped in extra virgin with freshly ground black pepper, or infused with finely diced garlic is wonderful!
I've never heard of olive oil, either kind, being unhealthy nor unsafe.


----------



## AgricultureCooking (Jul 26, 2022)

You have cold pressed and hot pressed Olivenoil both have diffrent characteristics for diffrent use. And can handle diffrent type of heat for cooking.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 26, 2022)

discusscookingnewbie said:


> 1. Is it safe and edible to put raw olive oil or uncooked olive oil onto food?
> 2. If so witch form of olive oil is healthier? ......



1. Yes, it is safe to put raw olive oil onto food. 
2. Exctra Virgin Olive Oil is considered to the healthiest of the Olive Oils.


----------



## discusscookingnewbie (Jul 27, 2022)

ok, thanks alot


----------



## raghebgm (Aug 17, 2022)

*no risk of putting raw olive oil or uncooked olive oil on the food*

Hello,
Yes, no risk of putting raw olive oil or uncooked olive oil on the food.
I always do it with Extra Virgin Olive Oil.
Below is an article that talks about the health benefits of olive oil 

https://www.artisanoliveoilcompany.co.uk/blogs/news/health-benefits-of-olive-oil-and-the-mediterranean-diet


----------



## Vai101 (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes, it is safe and edible to put raw or uncooked olive oil on food. The healthiest form of olive oil is extra-virgin olive oil, which is cold-pressed from the olives and has a stronger flavor than other types of olive oil. It contains more antioxidants and is less processed than other types of olive oil, making it a more healthful option.


----------

